# Buying feed by the ton?



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I know people buy feed for livestock by the ton and I was wondering if I could buy a ton of feed "special for pigeons(preferably)" somewhere because it is cost efficient.
Does anyone know where I could buy a ton of feed? 
What do you think about this idea?

.......lol don't say its too much. 1 ton=2000 pounds=40(50 pound bags) me and my friends can share/split it.........and it will last us only 2 monthes and if that is too much time for storage and u think it will go bad tell me!
What do u think!?!?? lol


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Your using 10 bags a month? What you have a thousand birds?
I don't think it would go bad in a couple months if stored properly. 
I would look at what kind of feed you want and call those companies up.
I feed excello which in Phoenix is $26 a bag. In Denver I get it for $20 a bag. They delivery down here and I think ordering that much they would send it straight to my house. However they are not on the east cost TMK.
Call some brands up!

I know an old squab farmer who bought by the ton. It was low grade stuff I'm sure...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

It depends on how many pigeons you have... Ordering by the ton is really a lot of feed. I only have five pigeons and a few doves... I recently found a source of pigeon feed... but before that I would mix and 2 50 pounds would last a looong time! About 6 months... feeding them once a day for 20 minutes.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I have over 70 pigeons and some chickens that eat the rest of the food that pigeons don't eat i used to mix wheat and cracked corn but now i buy 4 differnt feeds: (2)bird seed mixes, chicken pellets, chick starter and the wheat/cracked corn..good combo?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am also sitting a little over 70. I am using about 150lbs a month. I keep loose track...
I have heard that cracked corn is bad as it has very sharp edges which can tare the insides up and lead to infections.
My mix is depending upon which one I get (been trying new ones) is anywhere from $26-30 for 50pounds. I would love to find a cheaper mix but I don't think I could with this kind of quality. 
My mix is 17-19.5% protein.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

If you are going to be using it and splitting it between your friend than it is fine. I have never had problems with cracked corn. In fact I have to feed them cracked corn because my figuritas couldn't eat corn so I would give them Cracked Corn. And they would eat it up...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> I am also sitting a little over 70. I am using about 150lbs a month. I keep loose track...
> I have heard that cracked corn is bad as it has very sharp edges which can tare the insides up and lead to infections.
> My mix is depending upon which one I get (been trying new ones) is anywhere from $26-30 for 50pounds. I would love to find a cheaper mix but I don't think I could with this kind of quality.
> My mix is 17-19.5% protein.


You are lucky that your mix is between 17-19.5%. Mine is only 13% and I have to pay 31.99 for 50 pound bag. The mix is very simple Canada Peas, Maple Peas, Graded Popcorn, Small Yellow Corn, Austrian Peas, Wheat, Vetch, Milo, Buckwheat. No millet at all, no safflower, and just full of peas and milo  So I have to add parakeet millet mix, safflower, peanuts... and rice. I also have to supplement with layer pellets. I really wish there was a feed store in Northern Virginia, because tractor supply is getting expensive.


----------



## Backwoods Loft (Aug 11, 2011)

i buy it by the ton it last me a while if you stor it right you will have no problem just keep it dry an sealed off


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> I am also sitting a little over 70. I am using about 150lbs a month. I keep loose track...
> I have heard that cracked corn is bad as it has very sharp edges which can tare the insides up and lead to infections.
> My mix is depending upon which one I get (been trying new ones) is anywhere from $26-30 for 50pounds. I would love to find a cheaper mix but I don't think I could with this kind of quality.
> My mix is 17-19.5% protein.


Ever since I have been coming on here, I have seen advice from various people that it is bad to feed cracked corn. The justification is that the sharp edges can scratch the inside of the mouth/throat and can allow access for canker or maybe other infections to start. However, I recall someone on here stating that cracked corn doesn't have any more sharp edges than a grain of grit, which doesn't seem to be a problem for pigeons.

So what's the deal? Cracked corn, or no cracked corn? It would be great if I can use cracked corn, as it sells for around $10.00/50 pounds, compared to $15.00/50 pounds for whole corn, or $20.00/50 pounds for popcorn. My pigeons don't touch the whole corn, I assume because it's so big.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

ptras said:


> Ever since I have been coming on here, I have seen advice from various people that it is bad to feed cracked corn. The justification is that the sharp edges can scratch the inside of the mouth/throat and can allow access for canker or maybe other infections to start. However, I recall someone on here stating that cracked corn doesn't have any more sharp edges than a grain of grit, which doesn't seem to be a problem for pigeons.
> 
> So what's the deal? Cracked corn, or no cracked corn? It would be great if I can use cracked corn, as it sells for around $10.00/50 pounds, compared to $15.00/50 pounds for whole corn, or $20.00/50 pounds for popcorn. My pigeons don't touch the whole corn, I assume because it's so big.



I am not sure what birds you have... I believe you have rollers.. but I am not sure.. If they are eating the popcorn... then it is fine. I have had problems with mine eating popcorn because they weren't weaned on it.. My chicks that got weaned with the new mix that has popcorn can eat it. But the parents can't so I feed cracked corn.. and so far I have had no problems. Many dove fanciers feed cracked corn. It is cheaper and they can eat it without a problem. It is really up to you. With proper storage everything will be fine.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

ptras said:


> Ever since I have been coming on here, I have seen advice from various people that it is bad to feed cracked corn. The justification is that the sharp edges can scratch the inside of the mouth/throat and can allow access for canker or maybe other infections to start. However, I recall someone on here stating that cracked corn doesn't have any more sharp edges than a grain of grit, which doesn't seem to be a problem for pigeons.


Yeah it's funny that you mention that because it is exactly what I was thinking in regards to grit. I don't know, I can only go off what I hear...
I don't have a problem with it as I buy pre mixed stuff. I am trying new mixes from excello and am just now feeding a mix with whole corn. Sure is big we will see how it goes.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

ok thanks..........Tractor supply is where I got all of my different bags. 11$/30p, 17/45 for bird mix,16/50 medicated chick starter, 14/50 chicken pellets. and before i always got the cracked corn/wheat at a Roc. supply. at 8/50 and within the last year it went up to 11/50. woW prices really went up.............


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

the past few days my pigeons picked out wheat first and then every thing else except the cracked corn............i guess they dont like it as much. but i heard from a racer that they will eat corn first when the cold comes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cracked corn doesn't cause canker. That is such an old myth, believed by old timers, and passed down to everyone else. People believe what they hear. Canker is caused by stress, which causes the trichomonad levels to rise. Cracked corn has nothing to do with it. Most of my birds like it better than the popcorn, and won't touch the large corn. 

The thing with cracked corn is that it can pick up molds and bacteria more easily if not stored properly, because it has been broken open. It just needs to be stored and kept sealed and dry. And most pigeons do lay off the corn in the warmer weather. When the colder months move in, they start up eating more of it. They're pretty smart. They know what they need. The songbirds in my backyard do the same thing. As the weather warms up or gets colder, many of them will change their preference in the seed they take. And the ferals I feed will start eating more of the corn when it gets cold out.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I see why not


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil Eyko said:


> the past few days my pigeons picked out wheat first and then every thing else except the cracked corn............i guess they dont like it as much. but i heard from a racer that they will eat corn first when the cold comes.



Another thought besides the weather.........do you buy the fine cracked corn or the course cracked corn. My birds don't like the fine cracked, they prefer the course. Although sometimes we get it and it is REALLY course. Other times it isn't quite so course. But they do like it better than the smaller cracked corn. Even the ferals do.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

idk i have only 1type of cracked corn..........it has big and small pieces
.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well we buy a 50 pound bag, and you can buy either fine or course. Depends on what you buy and where.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

you might want to check with your local racing club, a lot of them order food in by the tractor trailor load


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

does anyone know one near 22801


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sure the birds will eat cracked corn. I believe it is not as good as whole corn Because its grain value is less.. Whole corn isa not that high. And when the birds are hungry they eat it all year. But yes some breeds do not eat it as well smaller beaked birds. When the birds are kept on a ration They eat everthing in the feeder in short time. . Plenty of people buy feed in bulk you save money doing it. IF you have a place to store it or sell it to othere people And you can sell it for a little over your cost As you are the one picking up.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

do u have to pick it up? i have no clue how all of it works lol..........


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

Phil Eyko said:


> do u have to pick it up? i have no clue how all of it works lol..........


Phil I see your only 14 years old.It would be best to just buy
by the bag of the mix you want, from the Feed store.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats the problem :/ im 14 i dont have a job.......no money.
So anyways got a ton of good quality feed lined up to be delivered to my home for 550.
Good price?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Havent payed yet. I just gotta say when im ready.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Jimmy crack corn and I dont care.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I do not know about finding a pigeon mix. I mix my feed for all my birds(finches, parrolettes, fantail pigeons, chickens). I have 2 farmers I buy grain from there bins. Wheat and corn purchased about every 6 months. You need a good place to store volumes of feed as mice, rats, molds ect have to be kept out. So animal proof and water proof storage is a problem for large amounts. I order millet(red and white) through a feed store 30 miles away. I buy Safflower and other grains from the same feed store but comes packaged for feeding wild birds in 10 and 20 pound bags. 50 pound of millet was $28 last round. 

Ordering large quanities like a ton from companies far away normally do not add shipping. Drop freight off a semi can be expensive. The truck driver can charge you extra for not unloading the truck fast enough. Had that happen when we grew trees. Ordered a semi load of liners and they came loose packed(not tied in bundles). We had 2 hours to unload a whole trailer. We took another 3 hours to unload. So double check if there is shipping on that.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Many granaries will let you purchase corn and wheat and store it for you, for a few cents per bushel per month.
I use a gravity bed to store corn and wheat. A gravity bed is a large metal hopper, that has a chute at the bottom to let grain out. 
You can typically buy an old one for a little over scrap steel price. One with running gear costs more.
It is good to stir the grain occasionally to make sure it all stays dry.
In Ohio the best time to buy wheat is July and corn is cheapest in November.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

should I get medicated and nutrition added or not?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> Ever since I have been coming on here, I have seen advice from various people that it is bad to feed cracked corn. The justification is that the sharp edges can scratch the inside of the mouth/throat and can allow access for canker or maybe other infections to start. However, I recall someone on here stating that cracked corn doesn't have any more sharp edges than a grain of grit, which doesn't seem to be a problem for pigeons.
> 
> So what's the deal? Cracked corn, or no cracked corn? It would be great if I can use cracked corn, as it sells for around $10.00/50 pounds, compared to $15.00/50 pounds for whole corn, or $20.00/50 pounds for popcorn. My pigeons don't touch the whole corn, I assume because it's so big.


I have not had problems with cracked corn either, it just goes bad easier as the kernel is exposed and not protected and perhaps some nutrient value may be lost as it does get powdery.. mine like popcorn in the mix...but they do like a bit of scratch feed I have for my chickens which is mostly cracked corn..they think it is special and go crazy over it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil Eyko said:


> should I get medicated and nutrition added or not?


NO, I wouldn't buy medicated. Why would you medicate for no reason?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

for diseases and for good health?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Phil Eyko said:


> for diseases and for good health?


You dont need to treat unless you are having a problem so medicated feed is a no no if you ask me .


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

ok thanks but do you think I should add nutrition?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil Eyko said:


> ok thanks but do you think I should add nutrition?


What do you mean by adding nutrition?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Phil Eyko said:


> for diseases and for good health?


If your birds have a disease then treat them for it. If they don't have an illness, then you wouldn't treat for something they don't have.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

theres a option that i can add nutrition.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

By nutrition I am guessing that it is coated with vitamins, or minerals??? I am not sure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think I'd add anything. I'd rather add my own nutrition and know what they were getting.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

but its free for me if I add from meds from the seller.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't Add Meds. Because you don't know how much they are going to put in it and if it is the correct dosage for pigeons.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I said it is for pigeons but I will take your advice.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry... but I have only heard about medicated chicken feed. Not medicated pigeon feed. If it is for pigeons then I am not sure. I would leave it for people that know. I think it would be better to buy non medicated cuz you are never sure.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe you are talking about probiotics? 
I know some of excello's Pigeon feed have it on it.
Though that is not medicine.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I am buying from a manufacturer. A sample ton. 
This is what I asked him to put in it:
Austrian peas, Canada peas, Maple peas, Vetch peas, dent corn, pop corn, buckwheat, milo(red and white), wheat, barley, millet, flax, canary seed, and safflower, and peanuts.
Any thing else I should add or take away?
They are located in Huston TX.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

My birds won't even touch corn!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Phil Eyko said:


> I am buying from a manufacturer. A sample ton.
> This is what I asked him to put in it:
> Austrian peas, Canada peas, Maple peas, Vetch peas, dent corn, pop corn, buckwheat, milo(red and white), wheat, barley, millet, flax, canary seed, and safflower, and peanuts.
> Any thing else I should add or take away?
> They are located in Huston TX.


I think what you have in there is good. Except I don't see the reason for adding dent corn when you have popcorn in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

fireman said:


> My birds won't even touch corn!


Not even when it gets cold outside? Maybe you have just tried the large sized corn. Lots of them don't like that. It's too big! Try popcorn or cracked corn, and I'll bet when it starts getting chilly they will like it.


----------



## Ted Grill (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for pigeon feed by the ton delivered to Palm City Florida


----------

